# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  mergulho no bali

## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## BUÉdeFISH

Boas

Bastante bom  :Pracima: 

Abraços

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Pedro. :Olá: 

Obrigado por partilhares este vídeo espectacular.  :SbOk: 


Um abraço Rogério. :Vitoria:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Grande video, traz-me muito boas memórias da Riviera Maia e de Sharm el Sheikh.......

Notei no minuto 2:44 uma donzela dominó numa anemona.....nunca tinha visto!

Cumps

----------


## Tito Gonzalez

:Pracima: Pedro,por momentos recordei a minha estadia à Indonesia,foi precisamente há 2 anos...Estive em Nusa Dua,Nusa Lembongam,e Kuta Beach (capital do surf).Recordo,quando fui à ilha num barco para fazer mergulho e ver os corais, a corrente oceânica era tão forte que mal entrávamos na água senão tivéssemos cuidado íamos parar a km`s de distância.Embora,um pouco exagerado esta afirmação, mas dá para perceber quão era forte a corrente.Estive várias horas a ver o movimento dos corais moles,Sps e Lps; não paravam quietos tal era o movimento.oscilavam em quatro direcções (lps e moles)quase fazia impressão, os animais não tinham descanso de tanto movimento(mas é assim mesmo,ainda há quem insista meter pouca circulação dentro de aquários de recife,blá,blá,blá).O meu muito obrigado por teres feito recordar.Um último apontamento, a areia não é tão branca como encontrei nas Filipinas e Talândia,mas no meio de tanta beleza quase que passa despercebido. :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas!
> 
> Grande video, traz-me muito boas memórias da Riviera Maia e de Sharm el Sheikh.......
> 
> Notei no minuto 2:44 uma donzela dominó numa anemona.....nunca tinha visto!
> 
> Cumps


 :Olá: Pedro
E um Dascylus trimaculatus e é muito usual fazerem simbiose com anemonas.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Mas têm algum muco protertor como os Oceallaris?

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas!
> 
> Mas têm algum muco protertor como os Oceallaris?
> 
> Cumps


Olá Pedro,

Provavelmente sim, pois é bastante comum ver-se nas anémonas!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Acho que so fazem simbiose com anemonas na fase juvenil

----------


## helder_Zulmiro

Boas espectaculo,
Tenho alguns mas nao com essa definiçao.
Uma pergunta que vos queria fazer, ja estive e vi recifes de corais espectaculares(cuba, mexico,rep. dom, bali, e tailandia, phi phi, ilha bambu, Koh phangan, Koh samui....... e mais alguns.) o que queria saber e se alguem ja exprimentou trazer alguma coisa, corais, Eu ja trouxe alguns corais mortos rocha, conchas etc, mas nunca nada vivo? E que vou brevemente regressar a tailandia e estou com ideia de trazer alguma coisa , e que das outras x nao tinha aqua e agora nao sei se vou resistir.

----------

